# re-creating famous caves?



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried recreating a famous cave, like carlsbad in a tank?


----------



## ngrubich (Jun 3, 2012)

something like this? http://fish-etc.com/wp-content/uploads/ ... biotop.jpg


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, but going even further. Caves often have something that sets them apart. Some particular formation, like boxwork at wind cave or stalamites/stalagtites at carlsbad. I wondered if anyone tried to recreate the eye candy.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Something like this?









Here's the link, you have to scroll down a bit. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1721867


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, yes. Kind of creepy in good way. Spooky blue lighting at one end is perfect.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

god metri that has got to be my single favorite tank ever. seen it many times over the years, i love how it fits the fish hes keeping as well (fronts come from very deep areas of the lake)


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Just so you guys know, I didn't make that. I just took a picture from the DIY BG showcase thread.


----------

